# Resuscitation - a grand video



## mundobravo (Apr 3, 2009)

A April trip down the Grand , as with all Mundo Videos , it's best with a adult refreshment close at hand , enjoy !
https://vimeo.com/70671289


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome.....Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrburns (Oct 8, 2007)

Great video! Thanks for posting!


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

it brought a smile

and a tear!

thank you very much for that!

bob


----------



## GBWW (Apr 26, 2010)

That is the best video I have seen to explain what a Grand Canyon trip is to a newbie on the Canyon. Thanks for posting that, it is great!


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

What a crew! Anyone interested in a Jan 15 launch, 25 days? It'll be #9 for me. Two friends I met on the buzz have a nice write up on their website Time4charity.com. Winter trips are such a different time in the canyon, heck we spent 3 days at Bass and still had 4 other layover days.
Thanks for the video.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Wonderful video- thank you!


----------



## mundobravo (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the good words gang !!! much appreciated !


----------



## dgoods (Jul 15, 2013)

Awesome vid-makes me think of my first trip down the Canyon when I thought to myself, 
"Hey, I could just do this forever!" There's no place like the Grand!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Didn't want to spend a half hour on it, but I 'accidentally' hit play, and it was worth it.

It's almost as if he was filming my trip, just some different faces...

Nice job!


----------



## mundobravo (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks everyone for the kind words , !


----------



## Oregon595 (May 25, 2011)

yeah ....thanks ...just watched that with my kids and talked about our future canyon trip..they are 6 and 9. They like seeing adults being silly kids! great movie


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice editing work!


----------



## montana_field (Mar 28, 2011)

Great job. Thanks. Now I have to go again


----------

